# Scott Cr1 Pro Vs.Roubaix Pro Vs. Tarmac Pro



## bikeram

Looking for a little advice.......

2006 Scott CR1 Pro $3050.00 Ultegra Package
2005 Specialized Roubaix Pro $3,000.00 Full Dura-Ace Package-New-Never Ridden
2006 Specialized Tarmac Pro $3,000.oo 

I test rode both the Specialized models. The Roubaix was definitely a comfy ride but I was not necessarily impressed with the feel/looks of the taller head tube. The bike felt funny when I stood up to hammer. The Tarmac was definitely stiff and felt more like a standard rode bike only faster.

I have not test ridden the Scott but the LBS will bring one in for me to try.

My question.... is the 05 Roubaix a great deal, it sounds like it and I don't want to pass it up but not sure I can get used to the MTB upright feeling on the Road bike.


----------



## flyinghell34

*I tried the same 3 and settled on the Roubaix Pro*

I had the same concern as you as far as look and feel of the Roubaix. I flipped the stem to bring the bars down and made it a little more agressive. If you want a hard core stiff race ride go with the Tarmac. If want and agressive ride and with some comfort I would suggest riding the Roubaix again. I passed on the Scoot because of the poor decals and clear coat.


----------



## BikeGeek

The roubaix can be set up fairly agressive as under the headset cone is a standard low profile headset race I have mine set up with no spacers -17 degree stem and removed cone/spacer this setup gives me 8.5 cm saddle to bar drop not a huge amount but low enough for me.


----------

